# Maleficent



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

Has anybody here seen Maleficent yet? I've been thinking about seeing it and me and mom might go see it tonight, do you guys know if it's any good? It looks pretty cool but I'm not sure if I'll like it.

Also I hate spoilers. So much. Spoilers ruin everything for me. hkljhasdf if you must spoil then at least put a warning ahead of time.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 31, 2014)

A quick google search came up as 2.5 stars out of 5... Might still be worth seeing though. I know I really want to because dragon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 31, 2014)

:c My brother says its crap. 

(But we all kinda knew that going in, no?)


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 31, 2014)

It looked really interesting when I first saw a trailer, but then I saw it was rated PG, and it's obviously Disney, so it was guaranteed to be a massive waste of talent with a neutered story. Haven't seen it myself, and likely never will, because of such >.>


----------



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

So apparently it sucks? Meh, hate when trailers suck you into a crappy movie... Turns out I can't go tonight anyways, our dog has a bit of a... emergency health situation...


----------



## Tremodo (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't think this movie needed to happen at all. It's just cashing in on angelina jolie being very popular, that's why she is the highest paid actress on Hollywood, at least I think she is, either her or johnny depp. It also cashes in on the whole, princess-twilight-magic fad.

Playing a villain just made more sense, since she is "edgy" and all of that, remember that call for (more) attention from kissing her brother?. If I recall correctly she once said something like "nothing feels like a sin anymore" on an interview.

She is isn't even that good an actress, I remember I once saw a performance of her on a movie (long ago, forgot which movie) and it didn't even seem like she was acting, she was just... talking the lines... felt sub-par for such a big name. She seemed annoyed, as if she just wanted to get it over with, which was probably the case.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not certain where all the hate and bile for this movie is coming from, I just went and saw it today and was quite pleased. After Oz I admit I went into it not expecting much, but I was quite surprised by the final result. Admitadly the story feels a bit rushed in the first and final thirds, but the second act of the movie is really quite good. Diaval in particular was a nice surprise and on the furry inclined side of things, his dragon form is awesome. He along with Smaug in the Hobbit movie are slowly redeeming dragons for me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 5, 2014)

:/ Saw it yesterday. It's utter crap.

It barely has any characters. Expect to see a hell of a lot of King Stefen, Aurora, and Malificent and maybe a few lines lines for the 3 fairies and magic crow man. :/ This movie just shits all over the original to desperately grab some of Wicked's audience. (A little late on that end too) 

The Crow guy is totally blank and devoid of character, the cgi at times is laughable, (Does anyone really believe those pixies are *really* there?), and the biggest sin of all is that's its just dull.


----------



## Eiriol (Jun 9, 2014)

I went to see it the other week and I thought it was really good. The story was really interesting and I loved the different angle on the classic story, revealing the motivations behind what Maleficent does. Angelina Jolie was brilliant as always. They created the magical realm really well. It made me cry at one point. I just adore Disney movies =) I highly recommend this one.


----------

